# Le Buffet de la Gare 2005



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

Vous &#234;tes en transit &#224; proximit&#233; d'un nid de MacG&#233;ennes et MacG&#233;ens...

...vous nous le faite savoir et il y aura toujours un comit&#233; pr&#234;t &#224; assurer les formalit&#233;s de transit 


...dans quasiment toutes les m&#233;tropoles r&#233;gionales de notre bonne vieille europe francophone...​


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

c'est à cette heure-ci qu'on rentre :mouais:


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est &#224; cette heure-ci qu'on rentre :mouais:


Grill&#233; :rateau:



Depuis quelques jours, l'arri&#232;re cours d'iChat bruissait d'&#233;chos de la visite impromptue et rapide d'une de nos vedettes du bar en passage &#233;clair sur Paris ce samedi apr&#232;s-midi :mouais:


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

Et voil&#224; qu'a d&#233;barqu&#233;e Robertav...

Accueil en fanfare


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà qu'a débarquée Robertav...
> 
> Accueil en fanfare



Une Robertav visiblement éreintée par son voyage, à moins que ce ne soit Mallow qui lui fasse cette effet là


----------



## Lio70 (30 Octobre 2005)

Les croissants étaient bons ? :rateau: 

Allez, d'autres photos !


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, d'autres photos !


Voil&#224;, voil&#224;, la nano galerie du Buffet de la Gare 



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Les croissants &#233;taient bons ? :rateau:


Trop tard ou trop t&#244;t, alors on a opt&#233; pour une Choucroute de la Mer aux "Armes de Colmar"


----------



## Lio70 (30 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard ou trop tôt, alors on a opté pour une Choucroute de la Mer aux "Armes de Colmar"


Au fait, n'es-tu pas au régime depuis tout un temps ?  
Faut que je veille ; tu auras du pain gris sans beurre et de l'eau chez moi en décembre.


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, n'es-tu pas au régime depuis tout un temps ?


[Note] Bannir Lio :mouais: [/Note]

Heureusement, cela ne rentre pas dedans :rateau: 
Mais les desserts, si :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

heureuse de vous avoir rencontr&#233; entre le nord et l'est    

j'ai et&#233; accueillie mieux que une diva de cannes :
des flash partout     sous toute les coutures mais....
j'ai quand meme une remarque a faire :

vous avez oubli&#233; le tapis rouge   



merciiiiii :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 






ps: soyez gentils , avant de poster les photos , donnez les  a un pro du retouchage


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous avez oublié le tapis rouge


Voilà, voilà :

Derrière :





Devant :


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, voilà, la nano galerie du Buffet de la Gare
> 
> 
> Trop tard ou trop tôt, alors on a opté pour une Choucroute de la Mer aux "Armes de Colmar"



On on ... Parle pour toi ... Moi j'ai fait l'impasse sur la choucroute !


----------



## valoriel (30 Octobre 2005)

coucou princes :love: :love:

Bien rentrée? Je vois que oui!! :love:

 merci pour les premières photos, les autres venez vite les poster









_ps: c'était bon au moins votre attaque de Colmar?   ​_


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> _ps: c'était bon au moins votre attaque de Colmar?   _



Elle s'est délicieusement passée !


----------



## maiwen (30 Octobre 2005)

ma galerie arrive 

la voici : ici

edit 2 : euh :rose: le site est under maintenance actually


----------



## Lio70 (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> soyez gentils , avant de poster les photos , donnez les  a un pro du retouchage


C'est une arme à double tranchant, Robertav !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ma galerie arrive
> 
> la voici : ici
> 
> edit 2 : euh :rose: le site est under maintenance actually



Ah, oui, c'est pas mal.


----------



## maiwen (30 Octobre 2005)

bah désolée mais les photos ne reviendront pas tout de suite, j'ai mon frère sur le dos, pas moyen de faire quoi que ce soit, je dois lui laisser l'ordinateur  

en plus je me suis détruit les doigts en essayant de lui taper dessus  ( j'ai raté  )


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah désolée mais les photos ne reviendront pas tout de suite, j'ai mon frère sur le dos, pas moyen de faire quoi que ce soit, je dois lui laisser l'ordinateur
> 
> en plus je me suis détruit les doigts en essayant de lui taper dessus  ( j'ai raté  )



Tu nous fais encore de la compote de doigts ?


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2005)

Ch&#232;re Roberta, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; un grand plaisir de te rencontrer enfin !  :love:
Tu nous as bien dit qu'il &#233;tait possible que tu repasses de temps en temps ???

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu venir, voil&#224; ma galerie. _
(merci webo pour l'h&#233;bergement !  )_


----------



## supermoquette (30 Octobre 2005)

z'&#234;tes pas foutu de cadrer correct les yeux &#224; lumai, pffffff


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2005)

Au lieu de raler, dis nous quand tu viens !!!


----------



## maiwen (30 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de raler, dis nous quand tu viens !!!


qu'on puisse cadrer tes yeux à toi aussi ( sm )


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On on ... Parle pour toi ... Moi j'ai fait l'impasse sur la choucroute !


Heuuu...
Tu veux qu'on cause de tes habitudes alimentaires de JetSeteur :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> z'êtes pas foutu de cadrer correct les yeux à lumai, pffffff


T'es barjo :mouais: 
Bon, je sais, c'est pas le printemps mais il y en a qui ont les hormones en agitation moléculaires constantes, genre Mouvement Perpétuel :rateau:


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de raler, dis nous quand tu viens !!!


Elle a raison :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (30 Octobre 2005)

ouala ! ma mienne de galerie à moi, elle est revenue  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu...
> Tu veux qu'on cause de tes habitudes alimentaires de JetSeteur :mouais: :rateau:



Je n'ai rien à cacher !


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala ! ma mienne de galerie à moi, elle est revenue  :rose:



j'aime beaucoup le titre de ton site :love:     

les photos sont très chouettes

et agecanonix vous embrasse, chère enfant


----------



## maiwen (30 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup le titre de ton site :love:
> 
> les photos sont très chouettes
> 
> et agecanonix vous embrasse, chère enfant


d'abord toi j'te merde hein  maintenant c'est tout modifié le sens  naméo


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2005)

Et pan dans le dentier papylancer !


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> d'abord toi j'te merde hein  maintenant c'est tout modifi&#233; le sens  nam&#233;o



Vas te laver la bouche avec du savon


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

jolies fotos mes cheres photographes mais le retouche n'es pas votre fort, 
le sujet est pas trop top


----------



## Spyro (30 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qu'on puisse cadrer tes yeux &#224; toi aussi ( sm )


Je vends une photo des yeux de SM, prix &#224; d&#233;battre


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2005)

Je vois que tu as été bien accueillie Princess 


Parce que tu le vaux bien..  :love:


----------



## valoriel (30 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as &#233;t&#233; bien accueillie Princess
> 
> 
> Parce que tu le vaux bien..  :love:


squatteuse de thread


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> squatteuse de thread



pff, pour une fois que je remonte au bar 

C'est juste que j'aurais tellement aimé être là


----------



## maiwen (30 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> pff, pour une fois que je remonte au bar
> 
> C'est juste que j'aurais tellement aimé être là


mais toi aussi tu as été ... enfin c'était pas un accueil mais ... un comité de départ disons


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2005)

oui mais avec museli&#232;re et Hors-Charte compris !


----------



## valoriel (30 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Pour mes funérailles, du moment qu'il y a Liza Minnelli, le reste... On peut bien m'incinérer dans un boîte d'imac...


sympa pour le mac   


			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que j'aurais tellement aimé être là


Mais tu sais, on à tous penser à toi, hein   

T'inquiètes pas on vous organisera une tatav-mado rencontre avant que tu rentres dans la boîte...









_... celle de l'iMac   ​_


----------



## maiwen (30 Octobre 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Hors-Charte compris ! [/QUOTE]
:rose: c'était pas après qu'elle soit partie ça ? :rose:


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2005)

alèm ? :mouais: on m'avait prévenue... mais quand même  

remarque le train c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2005)

tu &#233;tais pr&#233;venue de quoi ?


----------



## jahrom (31 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> z'êtes pas foutu de cadrer correct les yeux à lumai, pffffff




Pardon ???


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2005)

Que dire.. lumière inside


----------



## maiwen (31 Octobre 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooooh :love:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ooooooooooooooooooooh :love:




Bave pas trop hein ?


----------



## golf (31 Octobre 2005)

Bon, les agit&#233;s de Paris, vous bloquez votre soir&#233;e du vendredi 2 d&#233;cembre pour un nouveau Buffet de la Gare mais avec un restau cette fois ci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les agités de Paris, vous bloquez votre soirée du vendredi 2 décembre pour un nouveau Buffet de la Gare mais avec un restau cette fois ci



Et ça marche pour la gare du RER ?


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Et ça marche pour la gare du RER ?


D'où il sort celui là :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les agités de Paris, vous bloquez votre soirée du vendredi 2 décembre pour un nouveau Buffet de la Gare mais avec un restau cette fois ci


 C'est noté.


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Why not ? 
Ca marche


----------



## valoriel (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les agités de Paris, vous bloquez votre soirée du vendredi 2 décembre pour un nouveau Buffet de la Gare mais avec un restau cette fois ci


Pourquoi pas :mouais:  

Mais c'est pour qui?  :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Novembre 2005)

pour ma part je sais pas si je pourrai être là, j'ai pas cours le lendemain ( samedi ) alors mes parents voudront pitetre aller à la campagne


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas :mouais:
> 
> Mais c'est pour qui?  :love: :love:




pas moi , c'est sur      

pour m'accueillir avec de choco coucou: cillan  ) faudra attendre fevrier
si on m'envoie pas a marseille


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pour qui?  :love: :love:


Hi hi, le curieux :rateau:




Bon, aller, tais toi et nage :rateau:​


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors mes parents voudront pitetre aller à la campagne


Et alors, ils ont besoin d'un chauffeur :mouais: d'un guide  
Et qui garde l'appart :rateau:


----------



## lumai (1 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas :mouais:
> 
> Mais c'est pour qui?  :love: :love:


Quelqu'un qui le vaut bien !


----------



## Spyro (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hi hi, le curieux :rateau:


Hihi le cachottier  :hein: :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, ils ont besoin d'un chauffeur :mouais: d'un guide
> Et qui garde l'appart :rateau:


gnagnagna ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> D'où il sort celui là :mouais:



de nulle part et il y retourne


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> de nulle part et il y retourne





:rateau:


----------



## Cillian (2 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pour m'accueillir avec de choco coucou: cillan  ) faudra attendre fevrier
> si on m'envoie pas a marseille





Tu veux dire en Suisse* peut-être ? 




*Petite précision pour les âmes corrompues :
Je parle  du pays des Helvètes  (avec un S majuscule ), pas de l'expression


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouala ! ma mienne de galerie à moi, elle est revenue  :rose:


:affraid: :affraid:  Je viens de m'apercevoir que je suis sur une des photos  :affraid: :affraid: 

_Et que je tire une tronche pas possible  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

_:rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:  Je viens de m'apercevoir que je suis sur une des photos  :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> _Et que je tire une tronche pas possible  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> _:rateau:


Tu parles de laquelle?

*Celle-là*? *Celle-là*? *Celle-là*? Ou *Celle-là*?... 

Il y en avait d'autres, mais on t'y voit moins bien, et c'est donc d'un moindre intérêt. 

 Non non, pas la peine de me remercier...


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Assez logiquement je parle de celle dans le lien que je cite  
Mais les autres ne font que confirmer le titre de mon post...


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2005)

Prochaine étape le vendredi 2 décembre pour les "visiteurs d'un soir" 

Nous vous tiendrons relativement vite au courant du lieu de RV


----------



## lutin_des_villes (24 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Prochaine étape le vendredi 2 décembre pour les "visiteurs d'un soir"


J'ramène ma guitare?


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Prochaine étape le vendredi 2 décembre pour les "visiteurs d'un soir"
> 
> Nous vous tiendrons relativement vite au courant du lieu de RV


Un jour tu nous diras qui c'est ce fameux Hervé


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Normalement, je fais un saut (15 jours  ) à Paris fin Janvier... je vous ferais signe à ce moment !


----------



## maiwen (25 Novembre 2005)

c'est ce qui s'appelle un saut en longueur


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2005)

Des nouvelles ???


----------



## Taho! (1 Décembre 2005)

Je ne serais pas là... Embrassez les buffeteurs pour moi ! :love:


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Des nouvelles ???


Oui, des nouvelles 
Je viens d'avoir nos invités surprise au tel 
Ils viennent en auto et passeront à leur hôtel [dans le 7è art] avant de nous rejoindre vers 21:00 h.
Je vais donc, dans la matinée, voir pour le restaurant et vous tiens informé le plus vite possible.

Un indice : nous attendons la visite de la plus suisse des MacGéennes Belges [et son homme] :rateau: 

Comité de réception : golf, Lemmy,


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, des nouvelles
> Je viens d'avoir nos invités surprise au tel
> Ils viennent en auto et passeront à leur hôtel [dans le 7è art] avant de nous rejoindre vers 21:00 h.
> Je vais donc, dans la matinée, voir pour le restaurant et vous tiens informé le plus vite possible.
> ...



Comité de réception : golf, Lemmy, valoriel (et je sais qui s'est )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Comité de réception : golf, Lemmy, valoriel (et je sais qui s'est )



que des beaux mecs


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

moi pas là


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2005)

Rendez vous au :

*Le Bec Rouge*
46 bis, bd Montparnasse - Paris 15e. 
Tel 01 42 22 45 54
M° Montparnasse Bienvenüe
Angle 1 rue d'Alencon

*A partir de 20h30*​





- convives surprise
- golf
- Lemmy
- valoriel
-
__
5


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne serais pas là... Embrassez les buffeteurs pour moi ! :love:


Pas de problème !


----------



## puregeof (1 Décembre 2005)

Désolé :rose: 
Pas pour cette fois encore. Zurich.
Par contre je vous promets, si je ne suis pas là au prochain rendez-vous - où j'ai certains engagements à tenir  - c'est que je suis mort.


----------



## Cillian (1 Décembre 2005)

Rendez vous au :

*Le Bec Rouge*
46 bis, bd Montparnasse - Paris 15e. 
Tel 01 42 22 45 54
M° Montparnasse Bienvenüe
Angle 1 rue d'Alencon

*A partir de 20h30*​






- convives surprise
- golf
- Lemmy
- valoriel
- Cillian (arrivée après 21h)
__
6


----------



## Balooners (1 Décembre 2005)

Je repars à Grenoble à 17h30 désolé  Ne regardez pas la serveuse elle n'en vaut pas le coup


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ne regardez pas la serveuse elle n'en vaut pas le coup



"*si ça c'est pas un faux cul !*"


----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

je ne serai pas là


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

_... alain, je crois que les fraises sont mûrs pour changer de fil ​_


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> _... alain, je crois que les fraises sont mûrs pour changer de fil ​_


Voilà, voilà


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

*Le Bec Rouge*
46 bis, bd Montparnasse - Paris 15e. 
Tel 01 42 22 45 54
M° Montparnasse Bienvenüe
Angle 1 rue d'Alencon

*A partir de 20h30*​





- convives surprise
- golf
- Lemmy
- valoriel
- Cillian (arrivée après 21h)
__
6


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *Le Bec Rouge*
> 46 bis, bd Montparnasse - Paris 15e.
> Tel 01 42 22 45 54
> M° Montparnasse Bienvenüe
> ...


 Bon, malheureusement pour moi, il est sûr à au moins 95% que je ne pourrai pas venir ce soir... 

 Vous saluerez de ma part nos invités spéciaux!...


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

*Le Bec Rouge*
46 bis, bd Montparnasse - Paris 15e. 
Tel 01 42 22 45 54
M° Montparnasse Bienvenüe
Angle 1 rue d'Alencon

*A partir de 20h30*​





- convives surprise
- golf
- Lemmy
- valoriel
- Cillian (arrivée après 21h)
- lumai
__
7

Liste close


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

Et oui peux pas ce soir ...  Bonne soirée !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui peux pas ce soir ...  Bonne soirée !



bien dommage


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bien dommage



tu l'as dit


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as dit


boummy


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

Non Lemmy ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

tokay vendanges tardives
tarte flambée
jarret de porc
baba au rhum
quelques verres de gewurtz

   

burp :rateau: :mouais: 

c'était bien bon :love:

des visites comme celle la: tous les jours 

_ben c'est pourtant vrai _​


----------



## valoriel (3 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'était bien bon :love:


j'te l'accorde  :love: :love:

content d'avoir rencontré macounette et son Denis d'homme


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> j'te l'accorde  :love: :love:
> 
> content d'avoir rencontré macounette et son Denis d'homme



content de constater que le glofounet a bien livré ses paquets   :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (3 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> content de constater que le glofounet a bien livré ses paquets   :rateau:


pourquoi? tu en doutais??   

c'est un excellent chauffeur


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2005)

Encore, encore :love: 
Merci à nos visiteurs : Macounette, notre suissesse fétiche et Denis, digne représentant belge


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Et les photos ? y'en a eu ?


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2005)

Vi mais privées...
...de stabilité ​


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

T'étais bancale encore une fois ..?


----------



## valoriel (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'étais bancale encore une fois ...?


la faute au tokay


----------

